# Symantec VPN on a MAC?/ Symantec Client for Vista x64 yet/connection probs (SGS460)



## markm75 (Jan 26, 2007)

We have a SGS460 Symantec security gateway router.

Does anyone know of a way to vpn to this router from a mac (we have one mac out of 7 windows laptops).

Also.. anyone found a way to connect with a 3rd party vpn client or for that matter in Vista x64?

We also have this issue where every month or so.. we lose all incoming communication with the router.. so email.. peoples vpns stop working. Amazingly when this happens.. I can connect via the Http admin page and then simply turn off and back on one of the dual wan ports to reset the router to fix it.
Behind the firewall i believe you cant ping the router when this happens.
Anyone ran into this and found a fix?

Thanks


----------

